# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: ارسال SMS از طریق USB کامپیوتر به موبایل

## AmirAmiri

سلام دوستان.
من مدتیه دنباله این موضوع هستم ولی چیزی پیدا نمیکنم ممنون میشم اگه کسی از دوستان منو راهنمایی کنه تو یکی از همین تاپیکهای قبلی بحثی در مورد ارسال SMS بود ولی چیزی درباره چگونگی ارسال از طریق USB پیدا نکردم ممنونم میشم کمک کنید چون این مسئله برام حیاطیه.
با تشکر.  :لبخند:   :قلب:

----------


## D32.00110

> سلام دوستان.
> من مدتیه دنباله این موضوع هستم ولی چیزی پیدا نمیکنم ممنون میشم اگه کسی از دوستان منو راهنمایی کنه تو یکی از همین تاپیکهای قبلی بحثی در مورد ارسال SMS بود ولی چیزی درباره چگونگی ارسال از طریق USB پیدا نکردم ممنونم میشم کمک کنید چون این مسئله برام حیاطیه.
> با تشکر.


منظورتون اینه که با موبایلی که از طریق USB وصل شده ... ؟؟؟
در این صورت یه پورت براش در نظر گرفته میشه یا با برنامه ای که مینویسید یا با Hyperterminal و دستورات AT میتونید این کارو انجام بدید ...
توضیحات تو فروم زیاده در این باره

----------


## KaleKhar

کسی نیست که با این روش آشنایی داشته باشه ؟
من خیلی وقته دنبال چنین روشی هستم.

----------


## gbg

بعضی وقت ها هم نمیشه
من نوکیا 3250 دارم که نمیشه ولی با نرم افراز خود نوکیا میشه

----------


## noorsoft

شما کجا نمی تونید از گوشی استفاده کنید در هایپر ترمینال یا نرم افزاری که خودتون نوشته اید؟

----------


## reza6384

اگر گوشیتون رو با USB به کامپیوتر وصل کنید یک مودم به سیستم شما اضافه میشه که در DeviceManager می تونید اونرو ببینید. 

برای کار کردن با اون و ارسال sms باید AT COMMAND ها رو به پورت موبایلتون ارسال کنید که در Net. اینکار با کلاس IO.Ports.SerialPort انجام میشه.

----------

